# Home Network Questions



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

I have purchased a new Logitech Duet and am having some wireless problems. I've decided to run some CAt 6 lines around the house to help avoid line drops, etc. I also am in the early stages of planning a dedicated Media Room. 

I'm thinking I'll be running a couple of runs to my future media room for PS3 and Duet and an extra for whatever, will probably start out without a switch there and just run them back to the router in the office upstairs. I'm sure down the road I'll be adding a switch to accomadate future runs. Right now my router is a Belkin N1 which has 3 open slots for hard wire.


With that in mind I looking for tips and tools and a good source for doing this. Any one have recommendations on these items I'd appreciate it....also anything to watch out for?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This is being run through existing finished walls right? One of these would be nice! :T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

For security reasons I would use coper when possible and turn off the wifi when not in use. :bigsmile: You might want to use Cat 6e or Cat 7 to help with future proofing. Just a couple of thought off the top of my head. 

Matt


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions....I found some local cat 5e cable on craigslist for $5/100ft so since I only have about 200 feet to run I decided I couldn't pass it up (vs future proofing with cat 6/7). 

Questions:
1)Does any one want to recommend a crimper and stripper? Can I use the run of the mill wire stripper if it is small enough?
2)Anyone purchase plugs/fittings from Home Depot or Lowes for their project? Satisfied?

Also, if any one wants some cheap cat5e I can point you in the right direction...they said they had several thousand feet.

Ron


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

You can get a crimper and striper designed for RJ45 connectors at newegg.com or geek.com for a really good price. 

Matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Definitely do several runs. You'll want one for data, and you can use the other for video/audio.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Cat 5e was the best way to go in my opinion. Cat 6 has to be terminated very carefully, otherwise it won't meet the req's for it o be Cat 6.

As for crimpers, newegg.com or even the bog box stores carry them. On a side note, if your running cable through ventilation, you'll need plenum grade cable to keep up with code.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I think you need plenum for any in wall application to meet code. The reason being that plenum is fire rated not to produce (as much) toxic smoke and/or burn readily. It would go doubly true for inside ventilation because hot air can heat up the sheet metal to a point where some cheaper plastics could melt a bit.

Home Depot is a rip off when it comes to crimpers and RJ45 crimp-on ends. You could get a better deal from an electronics supplier or a computer store.

Wired networks are much more secure. It takes about 15 seconds for someone with the right software to break into a WEP network. WPA is stronger but not bullet proof. If someone really wants to get in, they can. I've also had a lot of problems with media sharing over wireless while wired computers on the same network work fine. Wired is faster too. Cat5E will do gigabit. Not many media streamers support more than 100mbps yet, but they will in the not too distant future.

When you're crimping be sure to use the same standard everywhere. Don't slice off too much of the outer jacket and leave the pairs twisted as close as possible to the end (1/4 inch?). Slice of about 3/4 to an inch of jacket, untwist, arrange then cut off about 1/4 inch to leave about 1/2" to push into the crimp-on end. The jacket and wire should be held in place by the crimp. Try to avoid tension on the wires when pulling them through the wall and try not to put any kinks in the line or bends/angles that are tight. Messing up the twist pattern will have a negative effect on performance (or even kill it out right). Don't run it too close to line voltage over lights near motors or anything else that gives off EMI either. If you have to cross a wire do it perpendicular and avoid parallel crossing.

It is better to run dedicated lines to each device from the router/switch as long as the runs are under 150 meters (cat5e cable length limit). It's not 100% necessary though as you could run one line to a node then connect another switch at that point. You just won't get as good performance if more than one device on the switch is communicating heavily. Performance also depends on the quality of the switch.

*Wiring How-to* 
http://www.vdvworks.com/VHO/utpterm/cat5pd-5.htm


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

derekht said:


> On a side note, if your running cable through ventilation, you'll need plenum grade cable to keep up with code.


By ventilation are you referring to running cable in the AC/Heating vents? I'm just running cable in the attic and down thru interior walls.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Wired is great since wireless doesn't have enough bandwidth for ripped HD content if this is important to you. The protection is moot since a good wireless router you can assign to only allow certain MAC address (the network port's personal id). If you are getting intereference try switching channels. I had this problem with my logitech G7 not responding well if I was doing heavy transfers over the wireless.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Assigning unique MAC's to a wireless router is even weaker protection than WEP. WPA-PSK is your best bet since it rotates keys.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I have cat5e to every room in my house with a dedicated switch at the server/internet point. I have never needed anything faster than 10/100 for streaming audio/video and data simultaneously. My recomendations for getting the best of the mark results are to be sure you don't run your cables in parralel with power cabling and if you have to run in parralel make the run as short as posible and at least no closer than 150mm. 

The other recomandation I have is to check with you insurer and local authorities regarding the legalities of running your own cables. In Australia some insurers will not pay out a policy if they discover a DIY network has been installed. There is also some confusion about the legality of pluging a device into a DIY network that is also plugged into a public telecoms network. This could mean you could be restricted to only running devices that are not connected to phone or cable lines, ergo no internet.

Some food for thought.

Cheers Dr F


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

bobgpsr is right about the MAC addresses. The MAC address is one of things that get transmitted with every packet. A wireless sniffer can see the packets and using the right software, like AirCrack or similar the hacker could eventually crack the encryption and obtain access to the network. Even with MAC address filtering, as a MAC can be spoofed.

As for DRF's comment on the legalities of running cable. I know in Canada that the home owner legally owns all cables/wires contained within their house. The phone/cable company owns the line after it exits the building at the demarcation point. You're just not allowed to mess with the signal (ie: phreaking, hacking or other).


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Of course I wasn't talking just MAC-filtering but using it in conjunction with WEP/WPA (AES/TKIP). Seriously the amount and time effort to hack into that just wouldn't be worth it for someones home network. Also you can check your logs to see if anyone has been trying to access your network.

Since he wants to run the Duet no harm in setting the rest up, just remember that wireless isn't really all that fast, but great for convience. Basically I hard-wire my computers/PS3 and use wireless for Notebooks, friends coming over and sharing, PSP, etc.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

My point was that MAC filtering is useless since addresses can be spoofed and those MACs can be easily gotten from the wireless packets being transmitted by the other computers if you're using WEP. You might as well not use encryption if you use WEP since it's so easily cracked. The log file will do no good when it looks like the MAC is one of your own.

http://www.netcraftsmen.net/welcher/papers/wlansec01.html

As kuro stated wired is much faster and stable I might add. If you can wire cat5e or cat6 in hopes of supporting a gigabit network you will be good for a long time. You also won't have to worry about having some guy parking on the street near your house and using your wireless network to download illegal underage pornography.


----------

